# ***()()Dat Booty Thread()()***



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread are for individuals who find pleasure from heavenly blessed bootys, post your pics, gif, anything that tickles your fancy...It ain't your beauty it's your booty!



















This should be good......


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 2, 2012)

good thread chief! will def get some pics up


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

shreddy.......sweet pics my bro..................


----------



## bundle (Feb 2, 2012)

shreddy...nice


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

oh my....


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> This thread are for individuals who find pleasure from heavenly blessed bootys, post your pics, gif, anything that tickles your fancy...It ain't your beauty it's your booty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love your enthusiasm bro...

But we already have a thread like this that has been going on for almost 6 months and has almost 10,000 hits...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-thread-something-we-can-all-get-behind.html

And the the thread title with the triple stars (***thread***) is my style...

But hey...

Like they say...

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

^^^ I did a search to see if there was already a thread, nothing came up.....Mmmmmmm, Well I guess you can never have too much booty in one place!


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

All Ass threads are welcome here, particularly when the op has such impeccable taste. Keep it up, I'll have rubbed a sore by the end of the day.


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 3, 2012)

These never get old. I miss that contest!



crackerjackbuff said:


>


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

Thread has Epic potential. Carry on gentleman


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

Unlike the OP this thread is the story of my life.

So many hotties like these, that I have managed to coral and tame.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Unlike the OP this thread does not coincide with my life style.
> 
> So many hot men that I have managed to coral and tame.
> 
> Wont someone please start a hot male ass thread?


 

^^^^







YouTube Video


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Unlike the OP this thread is the story of my life.
> 
> So many hotties like these, that I have managed to coral and tame.




Madmann we have told you several times this does not count......faggot!





It's ok though I forgive you...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOaf said:


> Madmann we have told you several times this does not count......faggot!
> 
> 
> It's ok though I forgive you...


 

I see you're really into viewing some weird shit to compensate for your lack of female
sexual contact, I guess just being "shredded" is not all that its cracked up to be eh.

Its ok though I'm sure your family forgives you more anyone else ever will Captain Cumbersome.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I see you're really into viewing some weird shit to compensate for your lack of female
> sexual contact, I guess just being "shredded" is not all that its cracked up to be eh.
> 
> Its ok though I'm sure your family forgives you more anyone else ever will Captain Cumbersome.







 please watch entire gif.....thanks


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOaf said:


> please watch entire gif.....thanks


 
So you fail at life more than an old Mario game?

Seems you've got it pretty bad fella, that's tough.

I'm sure these meathead faggots here will console you.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

figured these belonged here...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> figured these belonged here...



I'm not an ass man, but...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 16, 2012)

10/10 ?...yessum!


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> 10/10 ?...yessum!


Nice work 'Shredded'...can it get any better?


----------

